# Aces High



## aenigma (Oct 13, 2008)

Any one here play the online Combat Flight Sim Aces High 2?


----------



## eddie_brunette (Oct 13, 2008)

Use to, then enter IL2 MODS!!!


----------



## aenigma (Oct 13, 2008)

eddie_brunette said:


> Use to, then enter IL2 MODS!!!



Do you have a website? I have IL2 but given how the Mod Community can pretty wide open, I sure like to find a popular one.


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah, i play Aces High II. A8beau is my ingame ID.


----------



## C2Aaircrew (Oct 26, 2008)

aenigma said:


> Do you have a website? I have IL2 but given how the Mod Community can pretty wide open, I sure like to find a popular one.



A couple of really good IL-2 sites. The first one has a lot of skins, missions, both unmodded and modded. There is a huge selection of missions and templates in the download section. They do not host mods, but you can get the modded skins and missions with links to the website that designs the mods. There is also a great deal of information on this website both in knowledge base and forums. The second one is the mod website. This is the only one I will download actual mod programs from. They have a very strict posting and testing policy for mods.

Mission4Today
All Aircraft Arcade :: Index

Are you in the S.F Bay area? I saw you are in California so I linked to your myspace page, it says you are going to the USS Hornet on Halloween. I know one of the Docents at the Hornet.

Take care,
C2


----------



## aenigma (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello C2, 

Thanks for the information and I will look into it. I mainly play Aces High but I could give Il2 a spin again.

Yes, I live Near Fremont and just about 20/30 minutes (pending traffic) of USS Hornet. The Monster Bash on the carrier was pretty fun for the whole family and we look forward to a lot of events on her.

You mentioned you liked to myspace? Let me know who you as I have been getting requests everyday now. 

Hey check out Navyvets.com which is another social community but for us Vets and you can find me there quit a bit.

Thanks for the reply again!

Tim


----------



## fly boy (Jan 8, 2009)

i did but then i stopped becuase my mom got tired of all the swearing so i don't i will when i can
but my group is 55th raptors


----------



## jocko417 (Jan 15, 2009)

I stopped flying online about 2 years ago and then started up again with Aces High 2 back in Feb. An ex-WarBirds squaddie of mine invited me to try it out (I had tried AH1 back in '99) and I've been playing ever since. Flying with a good group of people is what it's all about.

My handle is 417jocko (a carry over from my days with 417 RCAF in WarBirds). Beau, nice to see someone from Aces and Eights in here 

I also spend some time skinning the aircraft models for the game, it's a great excuse to buy reference books 

Please see my thread about the FR Spitfires, I'm doing some 414 and 430 RCAF skins and my references seem a bit contradictory.

I did some skinning in IL2 as well.


----------



## beaupower32 (Mar 18, 2009)

Great to see ya in here too jocko. Ive seen ya online a few times. The next time I see ya I will say hi in game.


----------



## Barko (Apr 2, 2009)

Aces High rocks! i think i wll give il2 a try someday

I am Barko in game


----------



## Oaktree (Jul 13, 2011)

Played AH for six years but doing some time off for a while. Jocko and i few togeather with 353rd FG.


----------



## potNpans (Jul 14, 2011)

Oak, the GV guys are getting down right hostile. You need to up your P-47 for some jabo's. Hope to see you in the pixels skies soon. Best regard to you and the family. 353rd is calling you.


----------



## phatzo (Jul 18, 2011)

lol, coming out of the woodwork everywhere. I dont spend a lot of time in the MA at the moment but religously attend FSO and scenarios.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 18, 2011)

I played for a little bit but not much anymore.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 19, 2011)

phatzo said:


> lol, coming out of the woodwork everywhere. I dont spend a lot of time in the MA at the moment but religously attend FSO and scenarios.




Good to see you still hanging arond phatzo. I am still flying the MA's as A8Beau. Harrison, if you ever get a chance you should get back in the air, and come fly.


----------



## Oaktree (Jul 22, 2011)

> Oak, the GV guys are getting down right hostile. You need to up your P-47 for some jabo's. Hope to see you in the pixels skies soon. Best regard to you and the family. 353rd is calling you.




Yea Pots, they must have heard that i am on a vacation. Might have to come back on to piss them off again. Once the new patch comes out with the king tiger, i will terrorized the GVers and laught at their whining. 

Pots, how is 353rd coming along?


----------



## phatzo (Jul 26, 2011)

potNpans said:


> Oak, the GV guys are getting down right hostile. You need to up your P-47 for some jabo's. Hope to see you in the pixels skies soon. Best regard to you and the family. 353rd is calling you.


please note Tank-ace in the forums at the moment, getting owned, by everyone.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 26, 2011)

phatzo said:


> please note Tank-ace in the forums at the moment, getting owned, by everyone.




I have been seeing this too phatzo, things are not looking too good for him over there at the moment.


----------



## Oaktree (Jul 27, 2011)

phatzo said:


> please note Tank-ace in the forums at the moment, getting owned, by everyone.





> I have been seeing this too phatzo, things are not looking too good for him over there at the moment.



I just asked two simple questions that hopefully he will get the understanding of "sucking it up and just play the cartoon game".


----------



## SamPZLP.7 (Feb 11, 2012)

Seems like a good game


----------



## tjlaven (Jul 16, 2012)

I fly Aces High as Oboe. Lots of fun and variety. Looking forward to impending release of ME410 and remodelled Stuka next.


----------



## 1LTCAP (Sep 28, 2012)

tjlaven said:


> I fly Aces High as Oboe. Lots of fun and variety. Looking forward to impending release of ME410 and remodelled Stuka next.



we used the me410 in my fso setup a couple months ago. it took its toll on the allied bombers, but it suffered heavily in doing so.


----------



## 1LTCAP (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Boa (Dec 15, 2012)

I do. Have done so for 5 years. I log maybe 5 hours/month now, used to be 5 hours/day 
Rook/DevilDog/Bostrola


----------



## phatzo (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Boa, I don't mind the odd DevilDog mission. Have you guys seen Sukov's new FSO films?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7wTWBP41Jk_

last weeks FSO


----------



## Wings of Terror (Mar 4, 2013)

I am Fonzy in game, belong to Wings of Terror (go figure) flew with III/JG 26 Widow makers before my WoT days.


----------

